# k2 rep?



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

hey anyone know how to get a hold of the k2 rep in colorado? i've seen some of their k2 spectrum jackets but can't find them for sale anywhere on the web or local. does anyone have one of the jackets and can give me a review? -trev


----------

